# Nut Grass Herbicide????



## Toddbo34 (Jul 30, 2006)

Any recommendations for a herbicide that will kill nut grass?


----------



## MoonShadow (Jun 3, 2007)

Check this out from Randy Lemmons's webpage for nutgrass.
http://www.randylemmon.com/lawns/nutgrass.html


----------



## TheGoose (Jan 22, 2006)

Round-up will kill it pretty good....


----------



## davidluster (Sep 16, 2008)

I just sprayed some IMAGE nutsedge killer last week on a bermuda ball field. Says it takes 3-5 weeks to kill. So far its slowed a little, but not dead.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

TheGoose said:


> Round-up will kill it pretty good....


no it won't


----------



## MoonShadow (Jun 3, 2007)

Did you use a surficant as Randy Lemmon suggested with your herbicide?


----------



## MontBelvieuGuy (Sep 24, 2010)

I use MSMA. It works well in my celebration bermuda grass. Do not use it on St. Augustine grass if that's what you have growing in your yard. The photos below are some of my back pasture that I installed with celebration bermuda. It's the same type grass that's used in the Texans playing fields.


----------



## grassman (Mar 2, 2006)

The Texan practice fields are TiffSport not Celebration.


----------



## rippin lips (Jan 8, 2005)

Todd, I know of a good Doctor in Clear lake.LOL


----------



## ossnap (Jan 4, 2010)

Look up Sedgehammer if you want to use a pesticide. I have also heard of people sifting organic sugar onto their lawns but this is apparently better to do in the spring. My method is a bit more painful but I get out in the yard after a really good rain and pull it by hand. If you don't get the little bulb/onion like thingamajigger then it will come back. I hate nut grass, it's a pain in the gr_***_!


----------



## MontBelvieuGuy (Sep 24, 2010)

TifSport that originated out of George, TifEagle and Celebration are very close in texture and performance. I like all the bermuda types listed above, but prefer Celebration over the other two bermudas. I wanted a grass with superior color, cold hardiness and disease resistance. I also felt that Celebrations rapid recovery from injury was vital, so I concentrated on turf density, turf strength and turf quality. I have found that Celebration bermuda is very tolerate to frequent lower mowing heights and less watering and can handle heavy foot traffic. Also, weeds like nut grass have a very hard time growing in Celebration. We are finding that more and more commercial businesses are requesting Celebration over St. Augustine due to the reason listed above.


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

+ 2 on sedge hammer

But use a surfactant


----------



## pepo211 (May 1, 2007)

Round up works at a rate of 2qts/acre.....I just got done spraying a 130 acre field that had been layed out for about 5 years......We sprayed it about 2 months ago with good success and the native tif bermuda has already re-emerged.....


----------

